# Bild vom laptop auf tablet duplizieren



## alpenpoint (5. März 2012)

Hi,

gibts eine Software oder App die das *Bild vom Laptop auf den Tablet PC duplizieren* kann?

lg, Alpi


----------



## OSche (5. März 2012)

Ganz Spontan, ja Teamviewer App, auf Tablet und die exe am Lapi starten verbinden und los gehts.
TeamViewer: Fernwartung, Online Meeting und Fernzugriff - kostenlos für Privatnutzer

Sogar mit Tastatur- und Mausfunktion.


----------



## Iceananas (5. März 2012)

Eine kostenpflichtige, aber bessere Variante davon ist Splashtop HD/THD (für Tegra Tablets).

läuft mit wesentlich höherer Framerate und die Bedienung ist sehr gut.

Voraussetzung ist natürlich Android. Bei Apple Geräten wüßte ich nichts.


----------



## OctoCore (5. März 2012)

iDisplay - für Äpfel *und* Androiden. 
Kann auch mehr als nur duplizieren - auch als echter erweiterter Desktop oder unabhängiger Zweitmoni.
Auf dem PC zocken und auf dem Tab-Screen die diversen CPU/GPU-Tools laufen lassen, so das man gleich weiß, was Sache ist.

Ansonsten - Teamview wurde schon erwähnt, VNC ... das übliche eben.


----------



## alpenpoint (6. März 2012)

Hallo,

vielen dank, ich werd mich mal unter den genannten Progs umschauen!



lg, Alpi


----------

